# A tribute to my old pal!!  Happy birthday Pops6927



## fpnmf (Mar 19, 2013)

I have known you for 50+ years..

Now that is amazing..

Sitting around listening to the Beatles we never imagined we would make this far..

You have been enjoying a great life..great wife and kids...

Happy birthday my friend !!!!!

 Craig


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## rrsteve (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy birthday Pops! You certainly have helped me in many ways


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 19, 2013)

:th_blowing-out-candles-emoticon:


----------



## jp61 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops! Have a great day!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops~ ya might wanna have somebody take the batteries out of the smoke detector when they bring the birthday cake in. . . just saying . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers to ya!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops! Hope you have a great day!!!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2013)

_......Happy  __B__i__r__thday *Pops*........_


----------



## dward51 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops!!!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Day to one of the Kindest Men I know here at SMF!  May you have a ton more!!!!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday to a wonderful man! You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 19, 2013)

*Happy Birthday, Pops!! May all your wishes come true and you enjoy many, many more!! Cheers to ya!! *


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops...The Oldest Person Alive is still that Japanese Lady...But Heads Up!...You'll beat her next year!...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 19, 2013)

happy birthday Pops, :sausage::sausage:


----------



## doctord1955 (Mar 19, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pop's You have been a great source of infomation over the years.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops!!!

...and MANY MORE!

Have a great day!

Bill


----------



## sound1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy B-day Pops...THX for all you do around here..

WOW Craig,

Sitting around listening to the Beatles we never imagined we would make this far..

The  "If you remember the 60's, you weren't there" saying from the (distant) past comes to mind.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday and many more!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Pops!



~Martin


----------



## bhawkins (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops. May the smoke be thin and blue for a long time yet!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pop's..  Happy B'day my smoking brother...  A Mentor to us all... many more to come (plus I haven't gotten all your daddy's secrets out of ya yet)...  LOL


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday from your biggest West Coast fan!

Thanks so much for all of your help via PM on brining. So kind of you to share your time and expertise with others. Have a great day!

Clarissa


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pops!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fire in the hole (Mar 19, 2013)

I would also like to pass birthday wishes on to ya Pops. I too have gained a lot from you..........thanks.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 20, 2013)

Sound1 said:


> Happy B-day Pops...THX for all you do around here..
> 
> WOW Craig,
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha

We grew up in a very rural area..so we were late bloomers as far as the not remembering part goes..

 Craig


----------



## sqwib (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday!













Happy-Birthday-4.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Mar 20, 2013


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## seenred (Mar 20, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, POPS!


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 20, 2013)




----------

